# Case fans...Simple question



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 3 case fans. 2 on the back of my PC and 1 on the front. But they all are exhaust. Because when I try to turn them around to become intakes, the blades hit the metal of the case, anyone has a simple answer? Also, the front fan mounts in the inside behind the front bezel (which doesn't have air holes on the front) is this acceptable? where would the air come in from?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

The fan should be okay, because it's probably drawing air in from the bottom of the case. With my case, I had a metal piece covering up a plastic piece in front of my fan. I was able to remove the piece of metal to open up some extra holes. You might have an option like that (you can post some pictures of your front bezel if your not sure and I can try and see if it's possible).

As far as turning it around to make it an intake, you could try the trick of putting some of that blue sticky tack inbetween your fan and computer case around the edge. Not only will it keep the fan a bit more away from your case, but it will also dampen the sound slightly.


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I solved the fan mounting issue, I have taken a picture of my case, I would like an opinion to where the fans should go, or if they are placed correctly in my case as it is.

In the case I have two exhaust fans mounted in the back (the power supply has a fan on the bottom of it sucking air out as well)
and I have 2 fans in the front of the case


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

You've got the intake and exhaust fans in the correct spots. It would be even better if you can stick your harddrives right in front of the intake fan to have air directly blowing on them, but other than that it looks good.:smile:


BTW, your sound card looks an awful lot like an Auzentech card. Is it by any chance? If it is, don't you just love it! :grin:


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

I was also thinking of mounting my hard drives infront of the fans but at the same time worried about airflow, but I'll try it out.

oh and, good eye. It IS the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude one of the best purchases I made.


----------

